# INTJ or INFP



## GhostlyNinetyFive (Aug 24, 2012)

It's important to look deeper than just behaviors. Every type is capable of coming up with a specific kind of thought, it's just that it comes easier for others than some.

A Fe/Ti user can come up with his/her own moral standpoint without outside influence when Fe decides what is right for people and Ti comes up with a completely unique way of going about it. Although it's safe to say that in a world of 7 billion it's difficult to have a unique thought.

So to oversimplify type behavior by making broad statements such as "I don't appreciate the system" or "I procrastinate often" you're just defeating yourself in ever finding the right type. If you do select the correct type this way, you won't have the correct understanding to make any use of it. I suggest you read a book or at least a credible online source. The stickied content is valid, but you might need it explained a little differently (or just more correctly/efficiently).

This shallow/vague questionnaire will not help us type you unless you happen to give us the correct and optimistically non-biased info possible by chance. Besides, with all of this argumentative, self-referent talk of how your mind works, your head will just spin off and fly across the room. Going back to the basics will be most effective, and that's JCF.


----------



## TheGrayInk (Aug 21, 2012)

GhostlyNinetyFive said:


> It's important to look deeper than just behaviors. Every type is capable of coming up with a specific kind of thought, it's just that it comes easier for others than some.
> 
> A Fe/Ti user can come up with his/her own moral standpoint without outside influence when Fe decides what is right for people and Ti comes up with a completely unique way of going about it. Although it's safe to say that in a world of 7 billion it's difficult to have a unique thought.
> 
> ...


I have a sneaking suspicion you haven't read the entire thread.

I think I've made it pretty clear that I know my type. I'm not replying to this thread because I'm looking for input I'm simply sharing ideas. In addition to that looking outside behaviors is something I've already mentioned.

Even so I must note, I don't care if I read this on the back of a cereal box, if I find that the information is true to how I see things, I'll consider it valid until shown otherwise. 

My goal wasn't intended to be argumentative or try and take down MBTI, I'm just seeing how well the theories holds up and venting my thoughts. Socionics can wrong, MBTI can be wrong, they both could be wrong, or maybe the could be both be right in their own ways. That Si remark may have been over the top and I can see how I may have been wrong there, but outside of that I don't see where I've done anything to give the impression that I'm just looking to argue.



Acerbusvenator said:


> Fe is rather an area that INTPs are not so sure about.
> The impact of their words etc.
> INTPs also tend to have issues expressing appreciation to people (which is seen as a social norm), especially they got problems doing it directly.
> The only other times I've heard any sign of appreciation from my INTP other than indirectly has been when I called him my "buddy" and he silently replied "well... friend" in an way that didn't show much confidence.


Fe & Te correspondingly of course. I wrote INXP to save writing.

But aside from that, that's interesting information. I can sorta relate to that actually. Still I never feel "gripped" by it. But I won't probe any further, all my replies are just going to be whether I relate to something or not... Not that being a statistic isn't helpful.


----------

